# Vintage Chopper springer fork



## Clark58mx (Jul 4, 2020)

Hello, a friend of mine has this Vintage Chopper springer extended bicycle fork and would like to get more info on it. No stamping on it. Any idea on manufacturer? Aftermarket fork? The fork legs are one piece. Any help would be appreciated. Here’s some photos.


----------



## Roger Henning (Jul 4, 2020)

Almost certainly aftermarket by a company that is long out of business.  Roger


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 4, 2020)

looks like an aftermarket or later model springer with home made bars. is that for a 26" bike?  that's pretty cool.  you can do those bars like that on a hydraulic press.


----------

